
A new framework for startup teams - LukeFitzpatrick
http://blog.ghacklabs.com/abcd-startup-teams/
======
paultowers
Great article Luke.

In particular I like the part where you write about attracting talent and how
offering equity isn't super appealing unless you have already created
something of value (or at least show you have the ability to do so).

